# Learning Italian



## vintage (Sep 13, 2009)

This thread is for anyone studying Italian. How are you learning? Are you studying at home, or in a class, or just learning by being in Italy? If at home what are you using? I am currently using Rosetta Stone and am on the second CD, first unit. It is pretty good but I don't think that anyone can get to fluency this way. That I believe can only come from constant use of the language, living in Italy or at least speaking Italian with a friend or group of people. Rosetta Stone has helped, I did well in Italy understanding basic conversation. I did notice that while there I did pick up a lot by watching TV and reading everything I could, and of course listening to everyone. Next time I go I would like people who can speak English to not do it as much, as well for myself to try and say it in Italian even if I mess it up. 
What is the hardest part of learning that you have encountered? For me it is that as you advance you will find that most phrases do not directly translate, and all the verb conjugations that there are.
Bill


----------



## walklans (Aug 13, 2009)

vintage said:


> This thread is for anyone studying Italian. How are you learning? Are you studying at home, or in a class, or just learning by being in Italy? If at home what are you using? I am currently using Rosetta Stone and am on the second CD, first unit. It is pretty good but I don't think that anyone can get to fluency this way. That I believe can only come from constant use of the language, living in Italy or at least speaking Italian with a friend or group of people. Rosetta Stone has helped, I did well in Italy understanding basic conversation. I did notice that while there I did pick up a lot by watching TV and reading everything I could, and of course listening to everyone. Next time I go I would like people who can speak English to not do it as much, as well for myself to try and say it in Italian even if I mess it up.
> What is the hardest part of learning that you have encountered? For me it is that as you advance you will find that most phrases do not directly translate, and all the verb conjugations that there are.
> Bill



Hi, Bill,

I'm studying Italian at home with the Pimsleur DVDs. I'm almost done with Italian I (30 lessons). So far it's been pretty easy but it's really basic and I know it won't get me far. The hardest thing is having no one listen to me and correct my pronunciation. Also, I'm starting to get into phrases as you mentioned and to situations where a certain word is used and I'm not sure when to do that in other instances or why. I think conjugating verbs will be really difficult with only DVDs and that I will need to supplement with grammar lessons at some point, maybe a class. 

Previously I took two years of German classes where we translated scientific articles but never really spoke the language. I got a great background in grammar and vocabulary, but it wasn't until I spent a few months in Germany--and avoided speaking English with anyone--that I learned to speak German. I'd like to have that immersion here, now, but don't know how to find that. Any tips you or anyone else has would be great! Thanks.

Sherry


----------



## vintage (Sep 13, 2009)

walklans said:


> Hi, Bill,
> 
> I'm studying Italian at home with the Pimsleur DVDs. I'm almost done with Italian I (30 lessons). So far it's been pretty easy but it's really basic and I know it won't get me far. The hardest thing is having no one listen to me and correct my pronunciation. Also, I'm starting to get into phrases as you mentioned and to situations where a certain word is used and I'm not sure when to do that in other instances or why. I think conjugating verbs will be really difficult with only DVDs and that I will need to supplement with grammar lessons at some point, maybe a class.
> 
> ...


Hi Sherry,
When I was in Italy visiting my neighbors their son and daughter when in school would have to study 3 languages. They would have days that they could only speak a certain language, such as english day. I think this is a great idea. If you could find someone that knows italian or is studying, you could do this with them. This is why I am trying to get my wife started on rosetta stone. 
If you use a program like rosetta stone it will help with your pronunciation, I have very good pronunciation now, even when seeing new words for the first time. 
As far a conjugating verbs, good luck, I can't believe how many versions a verb has. 
Bill


----------



## essepi74 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi,
I'm teaching Italian in Second life using chat voice and Skype too. This is very good for conversation and readings


----------



## vintage (Sep 13, 2009)

essepi74 said:


> Hi,
> I'm teaching Italian in Second life using chat voice and Skype too. This is very good for conversation and readings


Do you mean secondlife.com? How does that work?
Bill


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

i have been learning in a class with espresso textbook. it is fun and learning all the basics and grammar. i did it for a year in 2009. i have not done any lessons this year but i have a few cds and books to learn from.
I also use byki.com.


----------



## vintage (Sep 13, 2009)

*Rosetta Stone*

If anyone has rosetta stone italian level 1-3, they have just came out with levels 4 & 5. They want almost $300 for each level, so I called them and asked if I could get 4 & 5 for the price difference between level 1,2,3 (what I paid $539) and level 1,2,3,4,5(sale price $574). They said yes, and I received 4 & 5 today for a total of $37.45.
Bill


----------



## autumngirl1123 (Feb 13, 2010)

There's a book that my friend has been using. Its very simple but also very clear. If you are interested I can try to get the name


----------



## myscuola (Apr 19, 2010)

Get yourself down to your local college they usually offer FREE Italian courses during the eve or aft twice a week.
ciao


----------



## csainz (Dec 18, 2009)

vintage said:


> This thread is for anyone studying Italian. How are you learning? Are you studying at home, or in a class, or just learning by being in Italy? If at home what are you using? I am currently using Rosetta Stone and am on the second CD, first unit. It is pretty good but I don't think that anyone can get to fluency this way. That I believe can only come from constant use of the language, living in Italy or at least speaking Italian with a friend or group of people. Rosetta Stone has helped, I did well in Italy understanding basic conversation. I did notice that while there I did pick up a lot by watching TV and reading everything I could, and of course listening to everyone. Next time I go I would like people who can speak English to not do it as much, as well for myself to try and say it in Italian even if I mess it up.
> What is the hardest part of learning that you have encountered? For me it is that as you advance you will find that most phrases do not directly translate, and all the verb conjugations that there are.
> Bill


Hi, I am also learning at home. I am using a system called Rocket Italian which is one of the advertisements you can find here on the Expat Forum. I had used Pimsleur a couple of years ago just for phrases but I like this much better. You can sign up for their free 6 class lesson and they extend that to 12 plus to get a taste of it. I think you will like it. I am glad they advertised here on this forum!
Learn to speak Italian like a Rocket with Rocket Italian Premium
Their browser is listed above! 
Enjoy, Charlotte


----------

